
3 Steps to a Great LinkedIn Invitation - andrewkkirk
http://facethebuzz.com/2011/06/07/great-linkedin-invitations/
======
iamdave
Here's one step that encompasses them all and should be in your wallet at all
times: be authentic.

Point, set.

